

Avoid Distractions and Remain Focused - bretthardin
http://bretthard.in/2012/03/avoid-distractions-and-remain-focused/

======
chaosmachine
_"Working out doesn’t matter. Dating doesn’t matter. Eating nice meals doesn’t
matter. Sleeping doesn’t matter."_

Here's my advice, as someone who's been self-employed for 5 years and recently
sold a startup:

Eat well, sleep right, exercise daily, go on dates. You'll be happier and more
productive.

~~~
bretthardin
I agree that you will be happier and more productive if you do these things.
But, these things don't help you deliver value to your customers.

~~~
pavel_lishin
How much value can a miserable and unproductive person deliver?

I don't want to buy a beta product from a company, only to find out that it
went out of business five minutes after the founder hung himself with his
belt.

------
herval
my personal piece of advice is exactly the opposite of "Working out doesn’t
matter. Dating doesn’t matter. Eating nice meals doesn’t matter. Sleeping
doesn’t matter. Being 'seen' doesn’t matter."

if you follow this advice, you'll probably be outpaced by someone that is seen
more than you (and thus grabs the spotlight), that has more energy due to a
healthier lifestyle (and thus outlasts you in the long run) and the most
important of all - keeps his sanity and morale by, you know, dating and having
friends (thus avoiding burn-out).

success is much more frequently achieved by ones who are simply more visible,
have a bigger network of supporters and/or can work steady in the long run. As
they say it's a bloody marathon, not a sprint...

------
mdelbo
Is writing a blOg post a distraction? :)

~~~
bretthardin
I guess it is a little ironic. Writing is a my personal burnout avoider. :)

~~~
enraged_camel
That goes against your advice of getting away from technology to avoid
burnout.

